# Solved: Activating Windows



## Veddev (Jun 2, 2014)

Cannot activate Windows 8.1 pro (preloaded) on Dell Inspiron 14 3421. Trying to activate it online gives an Error code: 0x8007007B. I checked Microsoft Support but no DNS / Network problems are there as it suggests. I cannot enter any product key since I didn't get one.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

If it came pre-loaded, you shouldn't have to activate Windows. Dell would have already done that for you.

Did you just purchase this system?


----------



## Veddev (Jun 2, 2014)

Bought it on March 31 2014, Its not asking me to activate windows and I am able to use it without any hassle just a "Activate Windows Go to PC settings to activate widows" text is being displayed just above the taskbar (bottom right). No, it has not been activated.


----------



## Veddev (Jun 2, 2014)

I did put up this issue at the dell community forums all they could say was the Product key is available BIOS, how can I retrieve it?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I suggest that you contact Dell support. As Cody said, Dell (and other manufacturers) pre-activate the systems they sell.

For an inconclusive discussion of how to find the Product Key embedded in the motherboard (not in the BIOS) see Windows 8 product key,how to find it??. My best guess is in post # 19 of that thread.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

With Windows 8.1 being pre-installed - it should have activated automatically as soon as the computer was connected to the Internet by you.

There are three main causes of Windows requiring activation again
1. A BIOS/UEFI update
2. Installation of some software - this may include make it go faster type of programs, system management registry cleaners that should NEVER be used and they delete or change some files in Windows, that then has the system believe that it was NOT activated.
3. If activate windows is shown in PC Settings then something has caused this as when Windows is activated, that entry is not shown
4. From desktop right click computer and click properties
does that screen show
Windows is activated.
5. Have you installed any such software that I mention OR updated BIOS OR indeed have you performed a system recovery - NOT a restore point, but recovered to factory condition - as that also will result in a requirement to activate windows

Re the error - is this the full message



> Error code
> 0x8007007b
> 
> The filename, directory name or volume label syntax is incorrect


----------



## Veddev (Jun 2, 2014)

No none of those. The "device driver updates" were only installed and some driver softwares were missing so they were installed as well. The activate your windows issue was there from day 1. Should I back up my data and factory reset.

No only the error code, which ms site says is a dns / network related error.


----------



## Veddev (Jun 2, 2014)

Tried a produkey which is showing the product key but got "wrong key" message.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

So does it show 
windows is activated on basic info - as I said right click computer and click properties

Look at this screen
See Screenshot attached please

If yours says as above Windows is not activated, then click on the blue - View details in Windows activation and when you get to that window in action centre - click to expand activation details - 
Caution
I DO NOT recommend you try inserting any more product keys you find with any software.
Otherwise you may find that you will have more problems than you appear to have now

Where did you buy it from please


> Bought it on March 31 2014


and is it now connected to the SAME network, as it always was


----------



## Veddev (Jun 2, 2014)

It says "Windows is not activated. Read the Microsoft Software Licensing Terms". 


> and is it now connected to the SAME network, as it always was


Yes its connected to the same network.


> I DO NOT recommend you try inserting any more product keys you find with any software.


Thanks I didn't and the Dell guys said the same yesterday.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Thanks I didn't and the Dell guys said the same yesterday.


And what did they say about the problem and fix?


----------



## Veddev (Jun 2, 2014)

Gave me a "complain number"


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't know what a "complain number" is, but it sounds like they were no help. Unless you're not telling us something important call back and hope that this time you get somebody more competent. If necessary politely ask to speak to a supervisor.


----------



## Veddev (Jun 2, 2014)

Its kind a like a support ticket I think, they said they will call, they did ask about every other detail related to the issue.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Where did you buy it from please


----------



## Veddev (Jun 2, 2014)

From a local electronic store, I am from India.


----------



## Veddev (Jun 2, 2014)

But its genuine Dell product they confirmed it yesterday using the express service cde.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Its kind a like a support ticket I think, they said they will call, they did ask about every other detail related to the issue.


OK, that sounds a lot better. If you don't hear from them in about three days call and ask for a progress/status update.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Good luck with it I hope you get it sorted.


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

TheShooter93 said:


> If it came pre-loaded, you shouldn't have to activate Windows. Dell would have already done that for you.
> 
> Did you just purchase this system?


Nope you're wrong on that one. I only learned about this a few months back - from a manufacturer when my daughter's new desktop didn't activate. No version of Windows is 'pre-activated' by the manufacturer. The first time you get online, the activation takes place in the background - you don't even realize it's happening..


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

My daughter had to do a Refresh install on her new computer when it failed to activate. Something went wrong with the original install and the Refresh fixed it. It then activated like it was supposed to when she restarted her computer. The Refresh was the cure given by her computer's manufacturer.


----------



## Veddev (Jun 2, 2014)

Ok, so after more than a week the dell support solves it. The problem was as they said and what I understood was that I updated or installed a 'BIOS screen' which the 'My Dell' software suggested along with software for drivers. They told me to uninstall it and then activate Win online and it worked.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks for posting the solution. Glad Dell finally sorted it for you.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Likewise - pleased it is sorted


----------

